# male or female friend?



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

i am getting a new tiel, and we think we should get a girl. our current tiel is a boy, would they mate like rabbits because we don't want more pets as we have 1 cat, 2 dogs, 2 guinea pigs, 1 lizard and our tiel.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Please, please work on sorting out Peties problems and getting him well again before getting another bird that could just make things worse.


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

hes stopped. he just needs more attention. and we played music for him wile he was nibbling one of his feathers this morning and stopped to do his music dances. he adores music. he dances all afternoon to it.


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

also he never seemed unwell just biting his feathers


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

It's good that you've got him to stop for _today_, but you don't know that you have a cure in one day. Just a couple of hours ago, you said it had got worse, and you were taking him to the vets. Have you changed your mind about thst then?

Plucking through boredom is a _very_ serious issue. It only happens to birds who are psychologically unwell. What have you done in the past day, to improve his environment, other than puting on music? Have you got him toys to play with, that he enjoys and does play with? Has he been doing any foraging? Are either of his cages suitable for a cockatiel? Have you taken away the dangerous "toys" he had before? It's incredibly rare for cockatiels to pluck because of boredom, even when kept in bad conditions. The fact that yours does, just shows how upset he has been.

People on this forum have been trying to help you to improve things for him, but you don't seem to be listening (or reading) the advice we're offering.


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

it was chewwing we found and not plucking and we found he likes broccoli and lettuce and cucumber we took the dangerous stuff out are getting new toys and putting him on a pellet diet instead of seeds. we are taking him to the vets just in case and we don't know about the white stick things on his back. plus we are only getting a new one in about a months time. if petie is ok. i was just wondering whether male or female is better


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

also i am going to try to make him some bird biscuits and cake recipes i found and try your paper cup and plastic disk things soon. i could not try them today as my parents were working and my brother and i were taking care of ourselves


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Chewing and plucking are both forms of feather destruction associated with boredom. Whether he's plucking, barbering or chewing his feathers off, it is a feather destruction, it isn't healthy, it's a psychological problem, and it's a sign of a very very bored 'tiel.


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

we found the bar space was to wide (2 centermeters) and purchased a new, reasonable cage on ebay. we will collect it in the next week


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

by the way what is barbing out of curiosity?


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

your information has been very helpful as i would have never known that an all sunflower seed diet is bad. i am going to the pet store tomorrow with my dad to purchase new neccesities for petie and we are going to find out if the local vet specialises in birds and if they don't i have located a vet that specialises in birds and reptiles and different animals that are not like dogs and cats


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Barbering is when they cut off parts of their feathers, like this:








http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/community/showthread.php?t=70721


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

oh ok. want me to send you a picture of the cage i bought on ebay?


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

i dont know how. ill tell u the sizes.
inches or centermeters?


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

It's good that you're now doing these things. But it would be much better for him if you get him completely sorted, with a new cage and toys and things to do, and make sure his feather destruction is stopped, than if you went and got a new bird, who he may hate, and who may make things worse just now. Once he's happy, healthy and no longer bored, _then_ think about getting a second 'tiel. But remember at the same time, that there's no way of knowing the two birds may hate each other and never be able to get along together.

Edit, if you post a link to the ebay page, I'll see it. Just copy and paste it into a post. Or give me the sizes - it doesn't matter which way, I can always convert it to inches. =)


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

we have another cage if they do not like each other. so inches or centimeters?


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

I think she means any sort of destruction by the bird to his own feathers is always going to be a problem. I wouldn't recommend that you get him a friend at all. Otherwise you will end up with two unhappy and possibly self-destructive tiels on your hands.


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Bird-Cage-Large-On-Stand-on-Wheels-Brisbane_W0QQitemZ230425285126QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Pet_Supplies?hash=item35a66ad206#ht_500wt_975 and the sizers are 69cm by 69cm and 87cm tall. without stand. i got it for 50 dollars. pretty good deal don't you think?


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

ill buy and make some foraging toys and other stuff tommorow


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

so even when he's happy and healthy don't get him a friend? if they dislike each other we'll have 2 suitable cages for them and we love having a cocatiel and want one even if petie dislikes him or her


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

but we will only get one when petie is happy and healthy


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

petiespal said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Bird-Cage-Large-On-Stand-on-Wheels-Brisbane_W0QQitemZ230425285126QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Pet_Supplies?hash=item35a66ad206#ht_500wt_975 and the sizers are 69cm by 69cm and 87cm tall. without stand. i got it for 50 dollars. pretty good deal don't you think?


I would be very cautious about the peeling paint. Although a cage is made for birds, many manufacturers don't really care if a certain type of paint is toxic or not.
I am looking to buy a cage from this ebay store. Their cages have been recommended to me and are said to be sturdy and very well made as well as being completely bird-safe. This cage would be suitable for Petie and is available for pickup at Moorooka: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/BIRD-CAGE-FOR-SALE-with-SEED-CATCHER-LARGE-RRP-150_W0QQitemZ370165991885QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Pet_Supplies?hash=item562f9cc9cd


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

The cage sounded fine until it said "Paint coming off in places" which is a huge no. If the metal is exposed, then Petie could chew on it and get heavy metal poisoning which is a horrible problem for them, and it's very hard to sure unless you catch it early, and very expensive.


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

som my ones no good?


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

crap. i already bought it


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

isn't there anything i can do to fix those places? please tell me there is my parents will kill me if they tell me i just wasted 50 bucks


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

i mean if i tell them


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

could i just paint over those places
?????


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Other than getting is repainted properly with 100% bird safe paint or getting the metal powdercoasted, it is unsuitable for housing any sort of animal, especially a cockatiel. Heavy metal poisoning is a very serious issue and causes birds long and horrible deaths.


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

well we didnt REALLY buy it yet, we put a sniper on it so we will try and take it off and keep looking


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

ok i cancelled it


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

i looked at htat cage seaofdrams and its to expensive. i have no chance if its gunna be that expensive. or else petie will have to stay put


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Large-Bird-Cage-on-stand-100cm-high-x-60cm-wide_W0QQitemZ280453203854QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAU_Pet_Supplies?hash=item414c50478e#ht_500wt_975hows that one. its cheaper, looks in good condition


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

The size is just the minimum for a 'tiel so it would be ok. But you need to find out the bar spacing, and what condition it's really in.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

The price will no doubt change within the next 4 days of auction.


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

ok. i have sent the question to them. but the bar spacing looks quite good.


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Can't you save up and buy a brand new cage???
I wouldn't trust eBay for a cage, I only go for Brand new Official Montana cages there avian safe, ask your folks to buy you one for Petrie,

Ps, I agree with the others if petrie is seriousley ill you will need to keep a eye on him, allow him to come out of his cage all day if possible,

give him attention and treats something new to play with!
do you give him baths at all?


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

no he hates water some times i spray a bit on him. heres the naswer to my question that i asked the cage seller: No paint coming off, its in good condition been in the shed for 6 months. Bar spacing is 15mm


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

my parents will never go for a cage thats that expensive plus i get 5 bux a week itll take 20 weeks to to save up to buy the cage seaofdreams suggested


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Couldn't you just ask your parents for any odd jobs 
or get a paper round for the extra money on a $5 budget thats not much it would take ages $5 is £2.79p over here, my cage cost me £107.00 Delivered lol

thats $191.37 for you


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

theres no such thing as a paper round here. at least ive never found1 cuz the mail man delivers the newspaper


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

ill just stick with the 1 im buying off ebay. by the way, if you want to see a picture of the feathers i found in the cage. its in the "HELP! blood and plucked feathers!" forum


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

petiespal said:


> theres no such thing as a paper round here. at least ive never found1 cuz the mail man delivers the newspaper


No they don't. There are plenty of Brisbane publications that hire kids to deliver papers.


----------



## petiespal (Jan 19, 2010)

well i have a lot on my plate at the moment and i have seen the cage i am purchasing on ebay i the pics of ur cage forum and everyone thinks its a greatcage so ill keep it


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've bought my Cockatiels current cage and my Quakers cage from ebay. Both are completely fine, I don't know what's wrong with buying a cage from there? I know it's different when you purchase a USED cage; but it's better to buy brand new.. I bought both 2 cages from ebay from a store and they are sold brand-new not second hand. If you can't afford to buy a cage then at least get a decent one and then save up for a much better one, because otherwise you'll go through cages like there's no tomorrow. Just my opinion.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I think Solace is right. 

At your age I remember it being hard to get pocket money, and if your parents arent willing to back you up on matters such as Petie's health, then you need to do the best you possibly can. The second cage you found on ebay is the minimum size for a cockatiel, and it is not the best quality. But I assume it is a step up from what you already have.

The one bit of advise I can give you is to do your best with what you have. If it takes you a whole year to save enough to get Petie the ideal cage, then that shows a lot of commitment & dedication to his care. I know how hard it is, but I think its something that you need to consider for Petie's sake. 

For now though, Petie needs toys, love, good food and lots of attention. Look into getting the cage you found, because for that price you might as well have it, provided its safe and in good condition. Anything is better than what he has for the moment. You can then think about the long term as I mentioned above.

I think if you put your mind to it you can do it.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

cheekyboy said:


> At your age I remember it being hard to get pocket money, and if your parents arent willing to back you up on matters such as Petie's health, then you need to do the best you possibly can. The second cage you found on ebay is the minimum size for a cockatiel, and it is not the best quality. But I assume it is a step up from what you already have.


At the moment Petie's cage is two hamster cages put together. Right now _any_ cage designed for a bird is an improvement, even if it is only the minimum size.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

I completely agree.


----------

